# Antrieb - Kettenblattgröße?



## WarriorPrincess (17. August 2014)

Momentan suche ich ein neues Bike (Enduro oder ähnliches soll es werden) und gestern bei ner Probefahrt mit nem Speci Enduro konnte ich das erste Mal eine Einfach-Schaltung testen - und ich bin nicht abgeneigt.

Problem allerdings ist die Übersetzung: Im Speci Enduro ist z.B. ein 32er Blatt verbaut, laut Händler gibt es noch die Option ein 30er Blatt zu kriegen. Für mich mit meinen schwachen Beinchen aber beim Bergauftreten immer noch eine starke Herausforderung. Und ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich eine längere Steigung durchhalte, steile Rampen befürchte ich sind dann noch weniger machbar.
Ich hab schon geschaut, ob ich Infos zum Verbau eines 28er-Blattes finde, ob es irgendetwas gibt, was dagegen spricht - aber bisher nichts gefunden. Dabei geht es jetz nicht nur ums Speci, sondern generell um nen Einfach-Antrieb mit 28 Zähnen. Welche Erfahrung und Meinung habt ihr dazu? (Und ja, ich weiß, dass mir dann hohe Gänge fehlen, aber die sind für mich weniger wichtig als die Berg-Gänge )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. August 2014)

es gibt auch 28er Kettenblätter... Ich glaube die gehen aber nicht mit jeder Kurbel.
Ich hab am Liteville ein 30er Kettenblatt, allerdings mit 26'' Rädern. Das passt mir gut, und geht bergauf wie mein 2x10 am Enduro.

Das Speci Enduro in 27,5 bin ich neulich testgefahren, mit 34er (!!!) Kettenblatt, da war an bergauffahren nicht zu denken  Mit 27,5er Rädern würde ich mir jedenfalls auch ein 28er Kettenblatt wünschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. August 2014)

28er Blätter gibt es für die "spiderless" Varianten der 11fach Kurbeln von Sram, also für die XX1 und die X01 Kurbeln.
Z.B. hier: http://r2-bike.com/sram-xx1-kettenblatt-28
Bei der günstigeren X1 Kurbel limitiert der Lochkreis des Kurbelspiders die möglichen Kettenblätter auf minimal 30Z, 28Z geht da schon nicht mehr.

Nimm dir einfach mal einen Online-Ritzelrechner und spiel die möglichen Antriebskombinationen durch und vergleiche die Über- bzw. Untersetzungen mit deinem bisherigen Antrieb.
http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html
Bei 30 Zähnen vorne und 42 Zähnen hinten wäre der kleinste Gang minimal leichter als mit 24 Zähnen vorne und 34 Zähnen hinten, aber schon deutlich dicker als mit 24 Zähen vorne und 36 Zähnen hinten.
Bei 28 Zähnen vorne ist der kleinste Gang genauso leicht wie bei 24 Zähnen vorne und 36 Zähnen hinten.

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit ein 1x10fach System mit 28er Kettenblatt vorne und 11-36 Kassette hinten. Das reicht für's Mittelgebirge locker aus, für die Alpen habe ich mir hinten ein 40er Ritzel montiert, einen kleineren Gang hätte ich nur selten gebraucht. 
In der Ebene erreicht man mit 28/11 als dickstem Gang locker 30 km/h ohne sich komplett blöd zu kurbeln. Schneller mag ich sowieso auf Asphalt selten fahren, dazu isses zu langweilig. Bergab auf Flowtrails wäre manchmal ein minimal größerer Gang nett. Bei 11fach hast du hier mit dem 10er Ritzel an der Kassette sowieso Vorteile. 
Bei 1x11fach würde ich persönlich daher auf ein 30er Kettenblatt vorne setzen, das würde mir beim leichten Berggang auch in den Alpen ausreichen, und ich hätte beim Schnellfahren mehr Reserven für höhere Gänge.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> 28er Blätter gibt es für die "spiderless" Varianten der 11fach Kurbeln von Sram, also für die XX1 und die X01 Kurbeln.
> Z.B. hier: http://r2-bike.com/sram-xx1-kettenblatt-28
> Bei der günstigeren X1 Kurbel limitiert der Lochkreis des Kurbelspiders die möglichen Kettenblätter auf minimal 30Z, 28Z geht da schon nicht mehr.
> ...



Vorsicht, bei der X01 passt das leider auch nicht! Da ist das 30er das Kleinste ...


----------



## scylla (17. August 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Vorsicht, bei der X01 passt das leider auch nicht! Da ist das 30er das Kleinste ...



ups sorry, das hatte ich dann wohl falsch im Kopf. Danke fürs Korrigieren!


----------



## Martina H. (17. August 2014)

... kommt immer auf den Spider an:

94er Lochkreis = kleinstes Kettenblatt 30 Zähne
76er Lochkreis = dann auch drunter, sprich 28er - grösser geht aber auch.

Man kann alle Spider mit allen SRAM Kurbeln kombinieren, die Spidertauglich sind.

Beispielsweise eine X01 Kurbel mit XX1 Spider, eine X1 oder X9 sind ebenso darauf umrüstbar.

Also kann man mit dem 76er Lochkreis die grösste Flexibilität erreichen und dann gibt es ja auch noch die Spiderless Kettenblätter, bspw. von Absolut Black, Woltooth oder NSB - Möglichkeiten gibt es da viele

Am Mega habe ich 28/10:42, an der Hornisse momentan 30/11:36 da kommt aber wahrscheinlich noch ein 40er Ritzel. Jeweils mit 76er Spider um evtl. umrüsten zu können, ohne noch einen neuen Spider kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. August 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Alle hilfreich wie immer, so wie ich es mir erhofft hatte. 
Das heißt, wenn, dann spricht nur ne Kurbel dagegen, die nur zu große Lochkreise zulässt.
Sollte es ein "fertiges" Bike werden, und die Kurbel lässt nur nen 94er Lochkreis zu, dann muss ich ne andere Kurbel nachrüsten, versteh ich das richtig? 

(MIt jedem Bike, das ich kaufe, werden die Vorüberlegungen komplizierter, kann das sein? )


----------



## erkan1984 (18. August 2014)

oder, du lässt das hier komplett weg.
http://www.xtremesport.fr/53589-thi...-truvativ-sram-x9-gpx-spider-mono-plateau.jpg
und montierst das hier, so direkt, (geht auch bis 26z)
http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/bilder...1x11-speed-SRAM-XX1-BB30-short-spindle_b4.jpg
setzt vorraus, dass die Kurbel hintendran so aussieht:
http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netd...5/SRAM-X0-XX1-11-speed-mashup-cranksets01.jpg


----------



## 4mate (18. August 2014)

Noch einfacher: Einfach auf 2-fach belassen und gut ist es


----------



## Martina H. (18. August 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Alle hilfreich wie i
> Das heißt, wenn, dann spricht nur ne Kurbel dagegen, die nur zu große Lochkreise zulässt.
> Sollte es ein "fertiges" Bike werden, und die Kurbel lässt nur nen 94er Lochkreis zu, dann muss ich ne andere Kurbel nachrüsten, versteh ich das richtig?



Wenn Du eine SRAM Kurbel mit Spidermontage hast, brauchst Du nur einen entspr. Spider ( fur 28 Zähne eben den mit 76er Lochkreis) oder eben ein spiderless KB - Kurbel kann bleiben


----------



## mtbbee (18. August 2014)

Es gibt aber auch richtig kleine Kettenblätter für 64er Lochkreis, also 2 fach Kurbeln, in den Größen 24, 26 .... dann hinten 10fach z.B. XX Kassette 11er weglassen, neuen Abschlußring, das wären dann 12/36 kombinieren mit 40er Hope Trex oder 42er Mirfe Ritzel. Bei Shimano gehts 11/36 XT Kassette das 15/17 weg lassen und durch 16er ersetzen.
Ist doch gut verwirrend und inzwischen gibts zum Glück schon viele Möglichkeiten zu kombinieren.
Fürs dauerhafte Schnellfahren sind die 24er und 26er Kettenblätter nicht geeignet, denn ab 30 mit dem Moppel muß man mind. 100 U/min treten (jedenfalls gefühlsmäßig), aber um so manchen RR Fahrer zu ärgern reichts trotzdem 
Am Fatbike fahre ich aufgrund des großen Radumfanges und Berge die Kombination vorne 26er Kettenblatt hinten 12-36er XX Kassette kombiniert mit 42er Mirfe Ritzel oder 40er Hope. Dann noch eine XX1 Kette und fertig ist eine leise super funktionierende Schaltung.
Am "Fully" ists die XX1 in der Variante 28er Kettenblatt auf 76er Lochkreis  mit einer 11fach Kassette 11/42. Für die Alpen benötige ich recht häufig das Rettungsblatt, ist eben bequemer und für mich schmerzfreier. In so manchen Urlauben wäre ich vorne sogar um ein 26er froh.
Für die Specikurbel gibts bestimmt auch je nach Ausführung Deiner Kurbel einen 76er Spider. Dann kannst Du mit den Kettenblättern variieren.
Rechne doch mal ein wenig mit dem was Du bisher gefahren bist und was Du Dir wünschst, also Vortriebsweg, Entfaltung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. August 2016)

ich grabe das Thema hier mal aus...

Für mein neues Trek möchte ich auf 1x11 setzen (oder 1x12? Gibts da schon Erfahrungen?)
Jetzt bin ich unsicher, ich hätte gern mal die Shimano XT Gruppe probiert, finde da aber auch nur das 30er als kleinstes Kettenblatt. Wisst ihr ob es möglich ist ein kleineres zu montieren?
Am Liteville kam ich mit dem 28er super klar, hatte aber 26'' Bereifung. Das neue Bike steht auf 650B. Da muss es mindestens das 28er Kettenblatt werden, wenn nicht ein 26er!


----------



## Dämon__ (21. August 2016)

http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/ne...assette-und-neues-kettenschloss.1494290.2.htm

Damit sollte sich die Frage nach 26/28 Kettenblättern erübrigt haben.


----------



## lucie (21. August 2016)

Sram-Kurbel!!! Mit DM-Montage 26er, sogar 24er KB möglich. Durch die Möglichkeit der Montage eines Spiders mit unterschiedlichen LK ist sie für mich die flexibelste Kurbel. Kannst ja bei den anderen Antriebsteilen Shimano nutzen.


----------



## scylla (21. August 2016)

Von Shimano würde ich bei 1x11 höchstens die Kassette nehmen. Und das auch nur, wenn man ein altes Laufrad hat, und keinen Bock einen neuen DX-Freilauf dafür zu kaufen. Ansonsten macht Sram imho bei 1fach Antrieb alles besser 
Kurbel wie lucie schon sagt unbedingt eine Direct Mount. Gibts auch von RaceFace, E13, etc, aber auch hier würde ich auf Sram setzen, ist einfach das verbreitetste System wo es viel Auswahl an Kettenblättern gibt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. August 2016)

okay, dann werde ich bei SRAM bleiben, deren 1x11 hat mich bisher auch total überzeugt, danke euch!


----------



## lucie (21. August 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> okay, dann werde ich bei SRAM bleiben, deren 1x11 hat mich bisher auch total überzeugt, danke euch!



Bin jetzt im Vinschgau die Sram 1x11 erst mit 28 Spider KB, dann mit 26er DM KB gefahren. Kam super damit zurecht. Für's Mittelgebirge kommt wieder das 28er drauf. Superschnelle Demontage und Montage der Kurbel war Dank passendem Werkzeug ein Kinderspiel.
(Danke @mtbbee ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (21. August 2016)

Und dann gibts noch die Möglichkeit, ein Ovales 28er (DM, absoluteBlack) mit einer 1x11 Sram zu fahren. Ich habs und finde tatsächlich, dass es sich besser, leichter, effizienter fährt als das runde 28er.


----------



## Lalyle (21. August 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Dank passendem Werkzeug ein Kinderspiel.
> (Danke @mtbbee ).



Erzähl!


----------



## lucie (21. August 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Bin jetzt im Vinschgau die Sram 1x11 erst mit 28 Spider KB, dann mit 26er DM KB gefahren. Kam super damit zurecht. Für's Mittelgebirge kommt wieder das 28er drauf. Superschnelle Demontage und Montage der Kurbel war Dank passendem Werkzeug ein Kinderspiel.
> (Danke @mtbbee ).





Lalyle schrieb:


> Erzähl!



8er Inbus, langer Hebel, knalle ja die Kurbelschraube mit 50Nm an. War im Urlaub und hatte nicht das passende Werkzeug dabei. Netter Besuch von mtbbee = passendes Werkzeug = Wechsel KB = Kinderspiel.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. August 2016)

Helft mir nochmal bitte, denn ich bin bisher immer nur GXP Innenlager gefahren 

Bei Trek finde ich die Info zum Rahmen/Innenlager: PF89.55

Was kauf ich denn da!? Und: Das ist nicht kompatibel zu GXP, meine alte Kurbel könnte ich nicht weiter verwenden, oder?


----------



## scylla (21. August 2016)

PF ist der Einbaustandard deines Innenlagers in den Rahmen: "Press Fit", also das Lager wird nicht geschraubt sondern eingepresst.
Der andere verbreitete Standard wäre BSA, das sind die geschraubten.

Die Zahl dahinter bezeichnet die Gehäusebreite des Tretlagergehäuses deines Rahmens.

GXP ist quasi der Einbaustandard deiner (Sram) Kurbel in das Innenlager, also die Welle die ins Lager passen muss. Das ist unabhängig von PF oder BSA. Für GXP Kurbel brauchst du GXP Innenlager.

Wenn du eine GXP Kurbel hast, aber bisher ein geschraubtes (BSA) Innenlager dazu, kannst du die alte Kurbel trotzdem weiterverwenden. Du brauchst nur ein zum Rahmen passendes Press Fit Innenlager.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41x86-5-92mm-p24338/


----------



## murmel04 (22. August 2016)

Häng mich da beim Innenlager mal mit einer Frage an.

Gxp ist ja einfach zu wechseln.

Jetzt würd ich gerne wissen wenn ich an einem Bike Press Fit habe (ist ja nicht so einfach zu Wechsel) kann ich das dann auf gxp umrüsten und wenn ja was bräuchte ich dann alles neu?


----------



## scylla (22. August 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Häng mich da beim Innenlager mal mit einer Frage an.
> 
> Gxp ist ja einfach zu wechseln.
> 
> Jetzt würd ich gerne wissen wenn ich an einem Bike Press Fit habe (ist ja nicht so einfach zu Wechsel) kann ich das dann auf gxp umrüsten und wenn ja was bräuchte ich dann alles neu?



Hm, ich glaube da hab ich mich eins oben drüber nicht so verständlich ausgedrückt.
Also ich versuch's nochmal mit anderen Worten:

GXP ist quasi ein "Kurbel-/Tretlagerstandard". Die Kurbel hat eine speziell geformte Welle und eine speziell aufgebaute Klemmung der Kurbelarme. Da macht jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Ding. "GXP" wird von Sram verwendet. Shimano verwendet hingegen "Hollowtech". Der Aufbau der Kurbel (Welle+Klemmung) muss mit dem Aufbau des Tretlagers zusammenpassen. Also GXP Kurbel passt zu GXP Tretlager. Hollowtech Kurbel passt zu Hollowtech Tretlager. Und so weiter...

Press Fit ist ein "Rahmen-/Tretlagerstandard". Der Rahmen hat ein speziell geformtes Tretlagergehäuse. Dahinein muss das Tretlager passen. Press Fit heißt, dass das Tretlagergehäuse kein Gewinde besitzt (folglich besitzt das dazu passende Tretlager auch kein Gewinde), sondern dass das Tretlager in das Gehäuse am Rahmen eingepresst wird. Also Press Fit Tretlager passt zu Press Fit Rahmen. BSA Tretlager passt zu BSA Rahmen. Und so weiter...

Für GXP Kurbeln gibt es sowohl Tretlager im Press Fit Standard (ohne Gewinde), als auch Tretlager im BSA Standard (mit Gewinde). Sowohl PressFit GXP Tretlager als auch BSA GXP Tretlager sind "GXP", weil sie eben für diese Kurbeln passen.
Welches davon du brauchst, hängt aber von deinem Rahmen ab! Wenn der Rahmen für Press Fit Tretlager ausgelegt ist (also kein Gewinde im Tretlagergehäuse hat), passt da nur und ausschließlich ein Press Fit Tretlager rein. Du kannst da nichts "umrüsten", es ist einfach so wie der Rahmen das vorgibt.


----------



## murmel04 (22. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaube da hab ich mich eins oben drüber nicht so verständlich ausgedrückt.
> Also ich versuch's nochmal mit anderen Worten:
> 
> GXP ist quasi ein "Kurbel-/Tretlagerstandard". Die Kurbel hat eine speziell geformte Welle und eine speziell aufgebaute Klemmung der Kurbelarme. Da macht jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Ding. "GXP" wird von Sram verwendet. Shimano verwendet hingegen "Hollowtech". Der Aufbau der Kurbel (Welle+Klemmung) muss mit dem Aufbau des Tretlagers zusammenpassen. Also GXP Kurbel passt zu GXP Tretlager. Hollowtech Kurbel passt zu Hollowtech Tretlager. Und so weiter...
> ...



Danke, jetzt bin ich etwas schlauer.
Dann werd ich mich damit näher befassen wenn ein Tausch des Innenlagers ansteht, dauert hoffentlich noch etwas....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. August 2016)

scylla, danke!!! bist die Beste!!


----------



## Schwimmer (22. August 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> scylla, danke!!! bist die Beste!!



... so iss es ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

